# Holiday



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We have just had a lovely short break in Devon. Bit of sun.. bit of rain.. lots of fun

I took the actual camera rather than just my phone so there are a few action shots that aren't a complete blur, but I think I need to work on this more having seen how great all your photos are with your cameras! I'm keen to capture the ears-up-in-the-air-running-towards-you shot one of these days soon


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful pictures! Looks like a really good time. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Those are fabulous Grove, you are off to a very good start. It is REALLY, REALLY hard to get a good action shot. In theory you choose your frame, what you want to have behind him, lie tummy down and have someone make him sit and stay a ways a way and when you are ready, call him from behind you. He'll come running and you shoot as much as you can. The problem is the camera focuses on a flat plane and getting snout, flapping ears, eyes and feet all tack sharp is next to impossible. I haven't managed to do it yet but I am having a lot of fun trying.

Another tip I learned is that in a sideways running shot you need to frame with enough space in front of them to run into, the way you did in the sand dune photo. Keep posting your shots they are awesome.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Love them! (and him)  He's a handsome beach boy eh?


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Lovely photos  hope you had a nice time, looks like Gandhi loved the beach! I'm taking Doris home to North Devon at the weekend and we are going to the beach with her for the first time on Sunday


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I see you have a ruffwear harness. They are awesome for getting poos over styles aren't they?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks as if Gandhi had a wonderful holiday and really enjoyed himself. I love the photo of him dashing along the base of the dune - such a sense of freedom and joy.

Only downside of a sandy beach is sandy dog post beach trip leading to gritty sandy car, gritty sandy sofa, gritty sandy dog beds


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> I see you have a ruffwear harness. They are awesome for getting poos over styles aren't they?


Yes, it's great. Like the reflective bits too - added safety feature!

We have a seatbelt clip with one end in the car seatbelt and the other on the harness clip so it's a good car harness too


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great photos, and the last one is very nearly your full on action shot. . He is a beautiful boy, a beach baby second to none.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous Gandhi! Even when he's wet & sandy! 
Looks like you had a great time x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow love the wet Gandhi pic! He such a gorgeous boy. I'm thinking of taking jasper to Norfolk to the beach apparently there are some dog friendly ones 😃x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great pictures looks like it was alot of fun!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I prefer sandy Gandhi to muddy Gandhi

Also on a beach you don't have to worry about any delicacies lying about for consumption

There's the odd plastic bottle but that's it!


Thanks for the photo tips fairlie, especially about running into a space

I love to see him run, so healthy and free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Don't they have picnics on beaches in Devon and didn't Gandhi manage to find any stinky fish heads or dead smelly seabirds?
Also serious word of warning to people walking dogs on beaches - we get a lot of fishing tackle washed up - last week a friend's lab had to have an operation to remove a hook that had caught in his throat - Jack is an eat anything sort of dog and a tangle of fishing line with hook, weight and manky bait smell went straight down his gullet.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Ouch, something to be aware of for sure


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Pictures are lovely, lucky you to be there out of school hols, we have to go then so we can only let Dudley off lead when the tide is out and we can walk him well away from the families on the beach with their food and beach toys, balls etc it is just too much temptation for Dudley!! Marzi that is a worrying tale, I don't think there is much we could do except hope we don't come accross fishing hooks, or muzzle Dudley.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Just noticed Gandhis ball, jasper had an orange like that one until he lost it in the long grass at the park! He's got the boring blue one now x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Just noticed Gandhis ball, jasper had an orange like that one until he lost it in the long grass at the park! He's got the boring blue one now x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gandhi has the blue one too, and also the glow in the dark one!

We lost one at the park too but it was green so we didn't have much chance.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have the full set too, thanks to Ruth our secret Santa, but we've leaned to play with them only on well manicured grass. In any place with a chance of loss he has to settle for his bright orange ball hockey balls, which cost less than a dollar. Someone needs to invent a homing chip or gps for balls.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hahaha, I thought we would be good with the bright orange one but still lost it. The grass was up to Jasper's ears though hahah! Homing chip sound like a good idea Fairlie 😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovely photos which beach were you on?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Lovely photos which beach were you on?


Woolacombe


----------

